# Compact Wheel Loader Gallery



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

Let's see some pic of those compact wheel loader's


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Heres my dads

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=82464


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1771895 said:


> Heres my dads


Here you go.










......


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Cat 906 on lease for the winter. My only complaint is that I don't have another.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i see more and more guys running these all the time they must plow pretty good


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Dstosh;1772228 said:


> Cat 906 on lease for the winter. My only complaint is that I don't have another.


What size pusher 10 or 12?? Im going to bid on a Cat 910 on Saturday


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

I will be able to post a pic in this thread by the time the snow flies next season!


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

boss man just got this 908 cat loader he got if from his buddy and all it has done is load mulch in the summer then salt in the winter


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone looking to sell a cat 906-908 that is looking at this thread I'm in the market!


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

MatthewG;1772410 said:


> What size pusher 10 or 12?? Im going to bid on a Cat 910 on Saturday


Its a 10' I'm sure it could push a 12' Hard to find a used 12' box with a skid steer Q/A. I don't really see the point in buying a new rubber edge box. There's so many used ones around, and its just a steel box.. Im sure I could find a 12' backhoe and chain it to the bucket, but the company I leased it from came up with this. I cant complain. It will do 2x the work of a skid and it is so much easier to see out of.

Cut my time in half on a site that we used to use a skidsteer w an 8' box

That machine is only a single speed. That's its biggest drawback at only 13mph. We only road it 1/2 mile at the most but it still sucks when you're trying to find extra time at 6am


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Dstosh;1772228 said:


> Cat 906 on lease for the winter. My only complaint is that I don't have another.


Perfect set up right there!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Dstosh;1772667 said:


> Its a 10' I'm sure it could push a 12' Hard to find a used 12' box with a skid steer Q/A. I don't really see the point in buying a new rubber edge box. There's so many used ones around, and its just a steel box.. Im sure I could find a 12' backhoe and chain it to the bucket, but the company I leased it from came up with this. I cant complain. It will do 2x the work of a skid and it is so much easier to see out of.
> 
> Cut my time in half on a site that we used to use a skidsteer w an 8' box
> 
> That machine is only a single speed. That's its biggest drawback at only 13mph. We only road it 1/2 mile at the most but it still sucks when you're trying to find extra time at 6am


That's good news, id like to replace my 580SL backhoe with this 908 loader, Id really like to keep a 12' box on it for maximum efficiency


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Here is our 304 Deere.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

cat10;1772542 said:


> boss man just got this 908 cat loader he got if from his buddy and all it has done is load mulch in the summer then salt in the winter


Im looking at the same machine on Saturday, any complaints or trouble spots I should know about?

Price? 25-30k??


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is the machine Im going to bid on at an auction on Saturday
year unknown, maybe 2000-2003/4
Hours 3,632
One owner, used to load wood chips


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

as far as i know there hasnt been any problems with the machine its whole life i wish it would go faster down the road


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

You can get a 35km trans in a 906h, myn pushes a 10-16 plow no problem


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

I had both a cat 906,908. Just to help you guys out I bought the deere 244j and it blows both the cats away. Just a better machine all around and power is alot better.


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Keep the information coming hoping to add a compact wheel loader to the fleet this year for snow work and loading landscape materials just not sure what one to go with but it will come down to cat or deer.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

What I like most about the Deere 244J is that it articulates and also when your turn the back wheels also turn. That machine turns on a dime.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

But keep in mind that the cab is about half the size, I cannot sit in one for more than an hour without being extremely uncomfortable, my cat, 14 hours isn't a problem, don't forget the extra 12 hp a cat has either


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

How about wacker loaders? Been looking at them. Deere 244 and cat 902 are nice, demoed each, but cost $$$$. We' ll use it for snow, mulch piles, loading rock/sand etc.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Triple L;1774856 said:


> But keep in mind that the cab is about half the size, I cannot sit in one for more than an hour without being extremely uncomfortable, my cat, 14 hours isn't a problem, don't forget the extra 12 hp a cat has either


I was curious how they compare.


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a few compact loaders and have run most of them
Volvo L25b is a great little one tons of power for the size limited loading ability
Case 321d solid machine lacks power
Case 321e my favorite tons of power, quick and pushes a 12' sectional like it's nothing
Cat 2014 907 under powered, sluggish controls, nonstop issues, electronics hamper this machine.

Deere will be my next choice


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

komastu wa95. I have a 12' protech on it and it pushes it no problem. The one in the picture is a backhoe model, since then Ive switched it to a loader model. Works great, really comfortable. I'm use to older machines and this one has ALS so its like driving a Cadillac!


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Like I said I owned them both and the 12hp doesn't mean anything. My 244 will out perform my cats any day. And also how much room do you need inside these machines. You only need so much room for the gas and break pedal your not lounging out in these.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

John deere 244j. 10-16 Metal Pless Plow Maxx. Sorry for the quality, will post more when I get a chance.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Bird21;1774936 said:


> Case 321e my favorite tons of power, quick and pushes a 12' sectional like it's nothing


How many hours do you have on the machine?

We have a 321E with 7-800 on it at the farm, got it new last July I think it was. Nice little machine, lot of little problems though that are starting to get annoying and cause down time.



Knockah22;1777569 said:


> John deere 244j. 10-16 Metal Pless Plow Maxx. Sorry for the quality, will post more when I get a chance.


I'll take 2!


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

4000 something on the 321e I need to check it again. Great little machine, we have bigger loaders but theses little guys work circles around them on tighter lots.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Knockah22;1777569 said:


> John deere 244j. 10-16 Metal Pless Plow Maxx. Sorry for the quality, will post more when I get a chance.


Nice!.......


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Wacker I rented! Its nice only 2spd. Blows the backhoes doors off!:waving: I like it but there are some things they went really cheap. I can honestly say I still don't know how the heater controls really works..... It was very productive with a 12 foot pro tech ist. My w14 still had it beat with just brute force, and weight but I could get around in parking lots with cars real easy!!!!


----------



## r.renterprises (May 28, 2013)

Got 11000 on my cat 914g I like it alot better than my 244j deere way more leg room. And there is room for my future plower (3) he cant get enough. I have had a few break downs but it is inevitable no matter what u run


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Knockah22;1777569 said:


> John deere 244j. 10-16 Metal Pless Plow Maxx. Sorry for the quality, will post more when I get a chance.


now that's awesome!


----------



## Mqfarms (Jan 23, 2014)

Is that your first time operating?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

PALS Landscapin;1775868 said:


> Like I said I owned them both and the 12hp doesn't mean anything. My 244 will out perform my cats any day. And also how much room do you need inside these machines. You only need so much room for the gas and break pedal your not lounging out in these.


When your legs get all cramped up because your heal can't rest on the floor just your toes running the gas and brake pedal cause there isn't enough room between the seat and the pedals and you have to climb out every hour and walk around yes most certainly leg room is very important.... just my honest unbiased opinion saying the way it was for me, the cat has soo much leg room with the seat all the way back it's almost too much lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Triple L;1779726 said:


> When your legs get all cramped up because your heal can't rest on the floor just your toes running the gas and brake pedal cause there isn't enough room between the seat and the pedals and you have to climb out every hour and walk around yes most certainly leg room is very important.... just my honest unbiased opinion saying the way it was for me, the cat has soo much leg room with the seat all the way back it's almost too much lol


Out of curiosity, how tall are you?

I'm 5.8' and have found some pretty small cabs in stuff but I really have to try to find something that's a struggle to run because it was made for a dwarf. Some machines are just the opposite, if I put the seat all the way back I'll steer but need someone else to run the pedals because I can't reach.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dstosh;1772228 said:


> Cat 906 on lease for the winter. My only complaint is that I don't have another.


If you don't mind me asking what's the lease on that loaded? Did you just lease it for the snow season? Does the lease include the pusher? PM me if you would like.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark13;1780138 said:


> Out of curiosity, how tall are you?
> 
> I'm 5.8' and have found some pretty small cabs in stuff but I really have to try to find something that's a struggle to run because it was made for a dwarf. Some machines are just the opposite, if I put the seat all the way back I'll steer but need someone else to run the pedals because I can't reach.


6', maybe I just have long legs LOL


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Was doing a little browsing and found this tractor. Probably not the best set up for plowing, but I thought it was cool.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mattracks-K...=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item3380d33299


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

dieselboy01;1780239 said:


> Was doing a little browsing and found this tractor. Probably not the best set up for plowing, but I thought it was cool.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mattracks-K...=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item3380d33299


I suppose it depends on what kind of plowing you are doing. If you are somewhere that gets a sh*tload of super deep snow, those tracks may come in handy


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

dieselboy01;1780164 said:


> If you don't mind me asking what's the lease on that loaded? Did you just lease it for the snow season? Does the lease include the pusher? PM me if you would like.


$3,000/Month For 5 Months with the pusher.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

We have a Wacker WL37. Its a good machine in my opinion. Yes a few things are a little cheaper on them but that's why the machine is cheaper. It still gets the job done. Its warm in the cab and has a radio so if anyone complains to me about it I tell them they can shovel sidewalks if they want. We run a 10' arctic on it with no problem. Plenty of power and traction. Also have a 72" Erskine snow blower for cutting open sidewalks after drifting. Has 18mph road speed. Only complaint is it dosent have ride control and with that short of a wheel base hold on when you hit a pot hole at 18mph. Overall its a great little loader. I don't have any pics of it pushing snow but have snow videos I'm trying to upload. Will post them when they are uploaded.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

timsjeep said:


> View attachment 171791
> View attachment 171792
> View attachment 171793


Very jealous.....


----------



## Hoshiwaa15 (Jan 4, 2017)

I used to plow residential driveways but am no longer in snow removal over pesty customers complaining of slight scratches in their driveways.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

@Mark Oomkes did your new toys show up yet?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The 544 showed up...is that compact???


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The 544 showed up...is that compact???


Depends on what it's parked next to...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The 544 showed up...is that compact???


Close enough, lets see it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Close enough, lets see it.


If you had given me your cell #....lolololol


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you had given me your cell #....lolololol


810-969-5561


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You live dangerously....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> 810-969-5561


I'm sure you have made some mistakes in your life...This is the biggest one you have ever made giving him your number.....:hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm sure you have made some mistakes in your life...This is the biggest one you have ever made giving him your number.....:hammerhead:


Apparently he's been drinking today.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> 810-969-5561


Your going to need a BIGGER BATTERY.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Now everyone can inundate Randy with texts.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

New toys Mark? No pics?


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeah, he was bragging about what a good deal he got. The ad said prewarmed. Good for snow, right?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Once it cools down....That will buff right out


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Maclawnco said:


> Yeah, he was bragging about what a good deal he got. The ad said prewarmed. Good for snow, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He got a smoking deal.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> He got a smoking deal.


Drop the mic..................

He's here all week folks..............

Unfortunately


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

extremepusher said:


> New toys Mark? No pics?


Lots of stuff ordered, not mulch delivered yet.

Some Buckeye is worried aboot getting stiffed as he has on a couple other pushers.

He's got nothing to worry aboot...the check is in the mail.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lots of stuff ordered, not mulch delivered yet.
> 
> Some Buckeye is worried aboot getting stiffed as he has on a couple other pushers.
> 
> He's got nothing to worry aboot...the check is in the mail.


I tell you what. Those Buckeyes are nuts


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'll try this from my phone again, had issues the last time I tried.

Carp!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Not sure if it's my phone or the software. Trying it from a PC.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure if it's my phone or the software. Trying it from a PC.
> View attachment 173278


Poser. Real snowmen plow with J or K series.

But on a serious note, how long did it take to road that machine back from Chicago?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Maclawnco said:


> Poser. Real snowmen plow with J or K series.
> 
> But on a serious note, how long did it take to road that machine back from Chicago?


LOL, the 244K is on the way.

This one came from Cheeseland. That's why I wasn't on PS over Labor Day, it was a long weekend.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> LOL, the 244K is on the way.
> 
> This one came from Cheeseland. That's why I wasn't on PS over Labor Day, it was a long weekend.


With all this stuff your buying, hope the wife's getting something. New ride maby?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> With all this stuff your buying, hope the wife's getting something. New ride maby?


No, she's stuck with me...


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice jd!!! Like the big Ford!!!


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

Bought this loader in the spring and just picked up the pusher for it. Would like to upgrade to a snow wing but this is what the budget allows for this year. I've never used a loader for plowing so I started out with an 8' to see how it goes, also easier to get around town with it.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

8 foot pusher should work very good on a 50 hp Loader . You wont want to plow with your truck after running that nice setup .....Thumbs Up


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

SHAWZER said:


> 8 foot pusher should work very good on a 50 hp Loader . You wont want to plow with your truck after running that nice setup .....Thumbs Up


That's what I'm hoping, the lot I'm using it on is a long push and it's hard on the truck when it's over 3" so this should work good.


----------



## westhigh (Oct 30, 2010)

snowsniper1 said:


> Let's see some pic of those compact wheel loader's


NEW THIS SEASON


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I feel like case is taking over the small wheel loader game in Connecticut and surrounding states


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure if it's my phone or the software. Trying it from a PC.
> View attachment 173278


Old furd still looks useful to me. I thought you said it was a hoopty.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> Old furd still looks useful to me. I thought you said it was a hoopty.


Its a disguised pile of poop....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Its a disguised pile of poop....


Don't you ever call that truck a pile of poop....That truck Hearkens back to an Era when plowing took real men to do....Not theses video game slackers of today


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Don't you ever call that truck a pile of poop....That truck Hearkens back to an Era when plowing took real men to do....Not theses video game slackers of today


Not so sure...it's got at least 24k miles on it...


----------

